# Gunnar Roadie vs. Seven Alaris



## chrisclougherty (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm trying to choose between a Roadie and an Alaris. I just totaled an '03 Roadie that I really liked - my only complaint was the BB was a little flexy when pushing the highest gears. Gunnar has a new frame that's supposed to be 20% stiffer in the BB which might eliminate that. I know Seven can make the Alaris as stiff as hell if you want. I can pay the 2k extra for the Alaris, but I'm not dying to. I like steel and Gunnar has some nice paint jobs too. Is custom Ti worth it? We're talking $2400 vs $750. What do you see as pluses and minuses either way? Thanks.


----------



## Lawrencer2003 (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd test the Waterford R22 & 33. You are really not comparing apples & apples.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

$1750 difference speaks to me even if I had the money. My Gunnars have been solid rides. Your paying $1750 for the custom experience. The joy of the custom process is short lived. For whatever reason, I babied my custom bike because I did not want to ding the paint. You get 98.9% of the Seven in the Gunnar.


----------

